# Cape Vape Festival



## DizZa (25/1/17)

The Flavour Mill is proud to announce that we will take part in the Cape Vape Fest at the Cape Town International Convention Centre (CTICC) on the 25th of March 2017. 





Give them a like here to stay updated: https://www.facebook.com/VapeFestival/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BaD Mountain (25/1/17)

@DizZa The Revolution is coming to Cape Town. Join now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (25/1/17)

BaD Mountain said:


> @DizZa The Revolution is coming to Cape Town. Join now!



@BaD Mountain I saw you guys joined! Well done, looking forward to seeing you guys as well as all the other Vendors there!


----------



## Imperator (25/1/17)

See you there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

